# i made sticky toffee pudding



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2011)

And toffee sauce Omg scrummy yummy got to be best tasting one ever mmm mmm mmm 

My sin for the next few weeks


----------



## Steff (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I prefer jam roly poly, can you make that and keep it in the freezer till Jan?


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2011)

I can try steff lol, first time I have made sticky toffee pud x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I can try steff lol, first time I have made sticky toffee pud x



I see you are feeling better Di, glad to hear it!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2011)

I am thanks Alan,  and this made me feel a lot better after my traumatic day yesterday xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I am thanks Alan,  and this made me feel a lot better after my traumatic day yesterday xxx



Very good to hear Di


----------



## trophywench (Dec 10, 2011)

I have to ask - what the heck was the carb count for that!!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 10, 2011)

Got to admit I have no idea and was very naughty but nice 

And sent me to 12.8 ! Bad girl defo didn't inject enough to cover


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

LOL

Just looked at Nigel Slater's recipe on the BBC website, works out at a mere 646g carb for the whole caboodle - serves 6 !!!!!!!

So that's virtually my whole amount of carbs (c 130g) and my whole amount of fast acting insulin for a day (c.13u) - just for a portion of pudding.

Without lobbing custard or ice cream on it.

Thinks I might pass on that! - if there were 10 of us at home I might risk it but with only 2 it's a bit too dangerous!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> LOL
> 
> Just looked at Nigel Slater's recipe on the BBC website, works out at a mere 646g carb for the whole caboodle - serves 6 !!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I made the James Martin version and it is for 6 to 8 - 3 of us had a good go and I'm freezing the rest for Christmas day to feed 5.  Very dangerous lol. I did change it a little  I used Bertoli light and light double cream , but used exact sugar.

Its the first time I have cooked something like this and its not something I will make a habit of - insulin or not lol x


----------



## Gareth (Dec 11, 2011)

My friend is heavily into his baking, I'm just dreading the moment when he makes something like this because I _love_ sticky toffee pudding. Luckily he's more inclined to make the cupcake sized ones rather than a large serves 6-8 type pudding.


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 11, 2011)

I regularly do the James Martin recipe and freeze it - 1min in microwave per portion from frozen.  I draw the line at the sauce though and have Agave Nectar on it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 11, 2011)

Treats like this can be adapted quite easily.
Simple things like,
reducing flour content and replacing with ground almonds.
substitute the sugar with sweet freedom (lower GI) or use half and half sugar and sweener equiv.

Makes it a lot more carb friendly so you can enjoy a bigger portion


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

Sue 
 artificial sweetener doesn't caramelise.

Vic
That's not too bad then, cos there's 400g carb in the sauce!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Sue
> artificial sweetener doesn't caramelise.



All cakes puds can be adapted using a split of sweetener and sugar obviously just using sweener the result can be a tad iffy.
But for a sticky toffee pud then sweet freedom is fine. I know I have tried it 
Same with substituting almonds for some of the flour.
It all reduces the carb load/content which has to be good.
No one even noticed the difference when it was served the other evening.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

What's the carb count on that then Sue?

Apparently Tesco have it in their Free from aisle  - wherever that may be, LOL so I'll have to have a look.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> What's the carb count on that then Sue?
> 
> Apparently Tesco have it in their Free from aisle  - wherever that may be, LOL so I'll have to have a look.



Here you go http://www.sweetfreedom.co.uk/index.php?page=recipes2
it's low GI so doesn't have a massive impact on blood sugars the darker one tastes like honey as well it's a bout 4 carbs tsp but you need very little as so sweet and 79 carbs/100gms. You do need to use about 25% less in cooking than sugar so a good saving.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

well there was 400g of brown sugar in the sauce Sue ......


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 11, 2011)

The James Martin recipe I divide into 24 portions and they work out at about 50g carb each.  His toffee sauce isn't too bad if you can make it last for 24 portions at only 9g per portion (175g sugar for the whole recipe).

If you get yourself Mastercook software you can do your own nutritional analysis.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 11, 2011)

trophywench said:


> well there was 400g of brown sugar in the sauce Sue ......



Were you going to eat the lot on your own then?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 11, 2011)

No I wasn't even gonna make it, it's a ridiculous amount of sugar for 6 portions and honestly - there are many other puddings I'd rather eat anyway.

I like dried fruit but not dates really, esp covered in goo.  Far too sweet.

Rather have Tarte au Citron, a Raspberry or Choc Roulade, Profiteroles, Baked Alaska, the Choc pudding with the sauce at the bottom,  Bread and Butter or Marmalde pud, or a Queen of Puddings.


----------

